# Is electronic signature acceptable on form 80 etc?



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Printing out and then scanning all the pages of a form like form 80 just for the signature page is a bit of hassle. Is it acceptable to use e-signature, e.g. place a image of signature using tool like Adobe Reader? Has anyone done it this way?

Thanks!


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

fanta112 said:


> Printing out and then scanning all the pages of a form like form 80 just for the signature page is a bit of hassle. Is it acceptable to use e-signature, e.g. place a image of signature using tool like Adobe Reader? Has anyone done it this way?
> 
> Thanks!


It is recommended to sign with pen please.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

fanta112 said:


> Printing out and then scanning all the pages of a form like form 80 just for the signature page is a bit of hassle. Is it acceptable to use e-signature, e.g. place a image of signature using tool like Adobe Reader? Has anyone done it this way?
> 
> Thanks!


What we all have done is, fill form electronically, take printout of signature page, print it out, sign it, color scan it, then using online tools of add/merge page pdf pages, added new page 17 with signature with the blank page 17.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks, guys, for the answers. The scan\merge trick sounds like a good idea!


----------

